# DNR airplanes over Tusc\Carroll county??



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed the DNR pilots this year. I hunt in the northeast part of tusc county. everyday this week ive seen 2 small lowflying airplanes circling around. Has anyone else seen this? i dont believe i seen this before. What are they looking for from an airplane?


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

We had em in Jackson county Monday and tuesday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

How do you know they are associated with the ODNR? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess im not 100% sure. but i have never seen them once during bow season. then opening day comes and they were out all day. sometimes they are flying close together. and sometimes they are separated...thay is why i posted this to get some info and see if anyone else was seeing this and though it was dnr


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

My buddy and I were hunting NE Tusc. yesterday and for atleast 10-15mins we had 2 low flying planes they just kept circleling over top of us. We could here them for about an hr off in the distant moving south. It was about 2:30


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

spotting hunters fro the ground crew .


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> spotting hunters fro the ground crew .


Yep, that would be my guess.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

We also saw them down in Jackson Ohio on Monday. Flying real low and slow looking for them orange vests, figured they were trying to get a concentration count or locate for the ground officers.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Was the planes all white on the bottom if so I seen them 2 days in a row flying over Athens county looked to be the same planes both days


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Use your bino's and get the N number off the side of the plane. Once you do that I can better help you figure out who they are. It might simply be students out training since the weather's been nice. We've had a lot of little guys out keeping us busy at work.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Prob looked like a pumpkin patch to them in Belmont co.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I doubt if they were both DNR planes. That is an expensive resource and to use 2 over the same area just doesn't seem logical. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know they have used Helicopters in the past in Clark county and also they use 2 different helicopters when there looking for marijuana fields, as there always in my neighborhood in the mid summer...looking. 

Salmonid


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Like i said eirlier....ive been bow hunting all year and never seen them...monday these planes were out all day, morning and evening. Every day this week ive seen them(same planes) They would come and go. Sometimes they would be together....i am just confused on why they need 2!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

we had 4 or 5 flying low all week in coshocton county they just kept circling the area and we all flying together


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, I saw them in Hocking county also..


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

don't know about planes but 5 years ago hunting close to wayne national on private land in perry county they held a helicopter over us and the ground crew checked everyone .


----------

